# OSCDIMG: Error Failure enumerating files in directory



## webmanoffesto (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm working on a laptop which recently had Windows 7 (clean install) put on it. I'm now doing a WAIK exercise in Self Paced Training Kit 70-680. I created a local WinPE build directory. I copied over ImageX. I created Wimscipt.ini. Now I need do create the .iso file using oscdimg. 
I'm in "c:\winpe_86>"

I enter "oscdimg -n -bc:\winpe_x86\eftsboot.com Cc:\winpe_x86\ISO c:winpe_x86\winpe_x86.iso"
and I get 
"Scanning source tree
ERROR: Failure enumerating files in directory "C:\WINPEX86\CC:WINPE_X86\ISO\"
Error 123: The filename, directory name, or volume label syntax is incorrect."

What's the problem here? The instructions in the book are supposed to be clear.
In the error line "C:\WINPEX86\CC:WINPE_X86\ISO\" is a red light. But I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## webmanoffesto (Jun 4, 2010)

Could this lead toward a solution?
XADM: Error Message: Error 123: The Filename, Directory Name, or Volume Label Syntax Is Incorrect

To work around this issue, in the registry, make sure that the *ImagePath* value for the service that returned the error message does not contain any extra characters or spaces. To do so, you have to use Registry Editor.

*Important* This section, method, or task contains steps that tell you how to modify the registry. However, serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly. Therefore, make sure that you follow these steps carefully. For added protection, back up the registry before you modify it. Then, you can restore the registry if a problem occurs. For more information about how to back up and restore the registry, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 322756 (How to back up and restore the registry in Windows XP ) How to back up and restore the registry in Windows

To make sure that the *ImagePath* value for the service that returned the error message does not contain any extra characters or spaces: 

Start Registry Editor (Regedt32.exe).
Locate the *ImagePath* string value under the following key in the registry: *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MSExchangeIS*
*NOTE*: This step applies to any service under the *Services* key in the registry.
Open the *ImagePath* value on the right, and then make sure that it does not contain any extra colons (







, spaces, or characters.

The following is an example of correct string value for the Exchange Information Store service: C:\Exchsrvr\Bin\Store.exe
Quit Registry Editor.


----------

